# List as many gamebreaking/damaging glitches as you can think o



## Nimbus (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, I'm having a retro attack right now.

Game (System)
Glitch Name:
Why it can be game-breaking/damaging:

*Donkey Kong Country 2 (SNES)*
_Castle Crush Glitch_
Can cause loss of save data, and even potentially alter the rom itself. Yes, from my understanding it also affects physical catridges as well, so don't try it on a real cart kids. I certainly won't. In fact here's a youtube video outlining how it's done, and 8 Minutes or so showing various side effects it causes. Most often, it will cause save data loss, but there is still a good sized amount of potential for the rom in the physical cartridge itself to be damaged.



*Secret of Evermore (SNES)*
_Lose the Windwalker and get stuck._
When you aquire the Windwalker if you travel to the bottom left of the screen as far as you can go, and attempt to land in different places eventually you will land then reappear in tinkers tower minus your ship. This causes you not to be able to complete the game, as you need the Windwalker to go back to Nobilia to get the Diamond Eyes from Tiny in the pyramid, the guage from the volcano in Prehistoria, or anything else needed to use the shuttle to get back up to Omnitopia. 

*Secret of Evermore (SNES)*
_Dangerous Gate Glitch in Tiny's Pyramid_
When you go to get the Diamond Eyes, you have to go to Tiny's pyramid to get them from him. However, once you've opened the gate leading to Tiny if you try to leave at any time after opening the gate but before the boss battle and obtaining the Diamond Eyes, the gate will slam shut permanently. Meaning you won't be able to get the Diamond Eyes from Tiny. Which means you cant beat the game unless you use this glitch below.

*Secret of Evermore (SNES)*
_Get another Guage_
Not really a game-breaking glitch, rather the complete opposite. Get the Gauge from the Volcano, then leave the area. Now return to the Volcano and there will be another Gauge for you! Even more surprisingly, this Gauge actually acts as if it were the Diamond Eyes! Fixing the glitch above

*Pokemon Red/Blue/Green (GBC)*
_Stuck in Glitch City_
Not so much gamebreaking just by itself, but if you save inside of glitch city without any Pokemon that knows Teleport or Fly you will be stuck there forever which is what introduces the game-breaking aspect to it.


----------



## monkat (Jul 27, 2010)

Sonic 06 - The whole game.


----------



## indask8 (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't see how the glitch in DK2 can damage the game... as it's burned on a MASK-ROM, it can't be altered at all

But the save memory content can... but you'll only need to short the battery to erase it's content.


And about some gamebreaking glitch (not really a glitch), I remember one castle from Link's awakening cannot be completed if you use one of the key too early...

Edit: it's the fourth dungeon:
wiki unwinnable


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 27, 2010)

Final Fantasy VI (SNES only, I think it will work on the PS1 FF Anthology, will not work on GBA version)

Vanish + X-Zone

Instant Death even for bosses


Jungle Strike and Urban Strike (Genesis/SNES/PC)

The Strike Series have gamebreaking glitches that really make the game fun.

No escape and drive through some walls, bridges, etc.

Drive Through obstacles 

(Requires Hovercraft, Police Motorcycle, or G.A.V.)
1. you can go through fences if you bump into the very corner, you can also go through the bridge in stage 2 (Jungle Strike, but the bridge area where you are going through must be destroyed also you can go through the bridge in the Comanche however you better have entered a code that gives you 10 or 23 lives or you are screwed since 3 lives won't cut it in a stagewide Danger Zone.  This glitch works in Missions 2 and 5 in Jungle Strike and Mission 4 of Urban Strike

No escape

2. You can get caught in between two buildings unable to escape (this is more evident in Urban Strike when using the GAV on the 2nd Mexico Stage)

Bonus: Walk Through Walls in Alcatraz (Urban Strike)

Two ways of doing this

1. Finding a corner where a locked gate is, don't destroy the lock mechanism and you can go through to the other side (you will have to maneuver to get there and it may take several tries but you'll eventually go through), also some areas of the prison like at the end of the screen have the same walk through walls glitch.

2. When you get to the top mechanism walk around to the right, avoid destroying the gate and you can walk through directly to the lock.

*Soviet Strike (PS/PSN)

Unlimited fail (requires infinite ammo and lives in-game password)

1. Equip Fuel Pods
2. Play normally
3. You'll die eventually
4 Once you die hold triangle or whatever your special weapon is assigned to on your PS controller
5. Drop the pods once you respawn (This has a 70% chance of working), you should have no pods left.

*It works better when you lose 8+ lives


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 27, 2010)

Didn't I make this topic myself a couple of days ago...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah, check out my topic for my recommendations, I'm far too bone idle to list them all again.


----------

